# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Winkel (Rijen)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Winkel

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Winkel & Wauters, Rijen

Adres: Raadhuisplein 2, Rijen

Website: www.haprijen.praktijkinfo.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Winkel*

----------

